# New Brachypelma Boehmei enclosure - good/bad?



## fa341009 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys (and girls),

I recently rehoused my 2.5 year old Brachypelma Boehmei female (I think.. have to wait for a molt) called 'Humus' from a 70cm x 30cm enclosure to this new 25cm x 25cm enclosure.
I carved out a piece of wood as a hide and put desert dry coconut stuff in as substrate. It has a exoterra like water dish, and a red rock I found in Egypt that is half burried at the back of the tank (where she is sitting on).

Now my questions to you (according to the pics that follow):

1. Do you think the enclosure is large enough? She used to have a huge enclosure, but she didn't use all the space anyway.
2. Is the hide to big? (I have never read anything about how large a T hide should be) Maybe it should be able to just fit right in, mine is a little bigger.
3. There is only ventilation at the top, should I put a coin in between the enclosure door (2mm gap) for more ventilation, or is this OK?
4. Do you think the enclosure is to high / the sub to low?







Thank you for your input. I want the best for my T. 

kind regards,

Matthias and Humus


----------



## philge (Jan 11, 2013)

Everything looks fine if you ask me!


----------



## macbaffo (Jan 11, 2013)

*R: New Brachypelma Boehmei enclosure - good/bad?*

Maybe a little bit too high but seems ok.
Instead of a coin use a piece of plastic. That way the glass won't scratched.


----------

